# I have 5 Beta Keys for PlayLater



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have just been given 5 beta keys for PlayLater (discussed HERE) to give to friends for their evaluation of the product.

If you would like to try it, PM me and I will send you a key. First come first serve..... 

I have no relationship with PlayOn, PlayLater or Media Mall other than the fact that I was lucky to be involved with the beta program for PlayOn. They contacted me to be a beta tester for PlayLater a few weeks ago.........


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fees after Beta?

Do they have any connection to FilmOn?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> Fees after Beta?
> 
> Do they have any connection to FilmOn?


My guess is that it will not be free. Here is what they charge for PlayOn (although your guess is as good as mine if it will be the same for PlayLater): http://www.playon.tv/buy/

Filmon? Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.filmon.com/

Looks like it's more expensive than yours, but they seem to have quite a bit of international content.


I'd be willing to try if you want to send me the info.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> I'd be willing to try if you want to send me the info.


PM sent. 

I have 4 invites left.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No support for Mac. Oh well.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Got it. Might be a day or so before I get a chance to try it. Been kind of run down with this heat and humidity, basically sleeping a lot.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Once you select a show and click into it, it starts recording. You can't watch while recording?

----------- 


Not sure I understand the Recording progress bar.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> Once you select a show and click into it, it starts recording. You can't watch while recording?


Not that I can see..........


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I still have 3 keys left...........


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

New (final?) Beta update?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> New (final?) Beta update?


Yes, I received my notice as well. (Only one key. )


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Will Beta users get a full version? I've been holding off getting too deeply involved in case I don't.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> Will Beta users get a full version? I've been holding off getting too deeply involved in case I don't.


I'm not sure what you mean. Free? I doubt it.


----------

